# Question for the AS veterans..



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

As some of you may know I just got stationed up here from Alabama. I am originally from Flint, Mi but this is my first time living/stationed in northern Michigan. I live a few miles south of the mouth of the AS and will be headed out this Saturday for my first attempt at a Steelhead. I have fished the west side of the state (Tippy Dam) several times in the past so I have a little experience but I am sure the AS has it's own personality, which I am eager to learn. 

So my question is, with all of the recent rain this week is all hope lost having a successful weekend casting for Steely? Im headed out either way, I am just wondering what to expect? 

Thank you in advance and I truly enjoy this forum.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Best Bet would probably be the pier

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, I would like to fish this weekend....but I'm thinking it would be pretty frustrating with how high the water might be.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Wait 'til next week..This week is lost


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just got back tough conditions, if your not in a boat the pier is your best option.


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

I guess well give the damn area a whirl and if no luck we will head over to the pier. Thanks! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

One piece of advice, don't try to fish the Au Sable anything like you would the West side. The fish there are much spookier and the water, even this high, is crystal clear. The flow is at 3000cfs like I predicted and fish will be scattered until it drops to around 2500 or so. I know one spot I'd be if the temp was a few degrees warmer...


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> One piece of advice, don't try to fish the Au Sable anything like you would the West side. The fish there are much spookier and the water, even this high, is crystal clear. The flow is at 3000cfs like I predicted and fish will be scattered until it drops to around 2500 or so. I know one spot I'd be if the temp was a few degrees warmer...


Ausable Steelhead, you are a legend on here! I have been doing a lot creeping on this specific forum and you produce some nice catches everytime you go out!

Hopefully Sunday night or Monday I will have a pic on here. I dont keep any fish, catch, take a pic and release. 

If anyone wants to fish I have evenings and weekends off and I am just a few miles away. I am definately a student of these up north streams and rivers. (As I grew up fishing the Flint River and streams! Haha)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

My fraternity used to float down the flint on rafts ::yikes:: right through the golf course

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> My fraternity used to float down the flint on rafts ::yikes:: right through the golf course
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Jay, 

Did you wear a kevlar vest? haha!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

shouldve wore a hazmat suit, we started at kettering university. Man were we some idiots lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Tomorrow's trip is cancelled. Our house lost power last night and is not expected to be back up until tomorrow night. It is probably for the best, yesterday I checked the river at the mouth and it looked fast and higher then normal. So next weekend it is...! Thanks for all the tips and PM's. 

Have a safe weekend!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got a report from a friend, she's done for a bit.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

On a good note, all the rivers should fill with steel this week. I know where I'd be heading, and it wouldn't be the AS


----------

